# DS #5444: Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation (USA)



## granville (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6870^^


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

It is not working with the CycloDS so far... without patching.


----------



## ZeroTm (Feb 17, 2011)

Time to hunt it down. Hope it'll work on my DStwo


----------



## yeop (Feb 17, 2011)

It´s finally out and it has spanish language  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



Spoiler used to get my post shown


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh snap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


Spoiler: Happy ValenSlimes Day!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

Why does this game not work on my R4? The introduction keeps looping.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahaha, and now the temp will go insane with happiness


----------



## retrogamefan (Feb 17, 2011)

AP Patch can be found here : http://gbatemp.net/t279345-dragon-queest-v...t&p=3461663



Spoiler: Working carts with the AP Patch




DSTT/YSMenu v6.49
Wood R4 v1.24
i/Edge v2.1


----------



## .Darky (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



What's with all the blank posts? Anyway, it's time to go find the ROM.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> AP Patch can be found here : http://gbatemp.net/t279345-dragon-queest-v...t&p=3461663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not understand how to apply patches. Is it a simple drag and drop method?


----------



## yeop (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you must drop the rom on OpenPatch.exe file and the rom will be patched.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol at the DBZ character on the box


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Lol at the DBZ character on the box


Where have you been? Dragon Quest shares DBZ's artist, Akira Toriyama. That's the reason they look like DBZ characters. He also does the art for Blue Dragon.

@.Darky

We're experiencing some sort of forum glitch that causes certain posts to be blank. They're clearly still there as you can quote them and see the text. You need to quote another person or (i think) post a link in your post to keep your message visible. Tis very strange...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

yeop said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 17, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Akira does the art for Dragon Quest and Blue Dragon, I haven't been living under a rock ya know


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DBZ? Do you mean the cartoon that was on Toonami for the longest time?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DBZ, otherwise known as Dragon Ball Z. One of my favorite cartoons/anime from when I was a kid. I still love it really. :3

I can confirm that patch working with both AP's bypassed on Wood v1.24. THE GAME IS SO AMAZING.


----------



## ferx15 (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not want to download the game, better buy it


----------



## portezbie (Feb 17, 2011)

yesssssssssssss


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



fix for my post obviously, or maybe you thought it was a rom download?



Anyway... hope this is good, have to give it a try when I've got time.

*Posts merged*



			
				portezbie said:
			
		

> yesssssssssssss
> Forum bug (stops posts from showing), please read above and there is a thread for it as well.
> 
> QUOTE(ferx15 @ Feb 17 2011, 04:52 PM) I do not want to download the game, better buy it


Read what I just wrote.


----------



## portezbie (Feb 17, 2011)

works fine on the scds2


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Works on DSTWO


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 17, 2011)

My god you gotta looove Google Search Tools. Searched it in less than one minute. 

Been expecting this for a while. I hope I get mesmerized by this game.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more that every single thing he draws looks exactly like something else he's drawn.  His style is boring, as he draws maybe 10 different face styles, 10 different hair styles, and uses all of them in ANYTHING he does.  No originality...


----------



## Pip_X (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally~!


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



Nothing in this spoiler only made to stop the glitch



OMG about 120 on this page there's gonna be a lot of pages . Well I'm gonna start downloading it cuz i got nothing

to do here and i just got bored of waiting for the 3DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> It's more that every single thing he draws looks exactly like something else he's drawn.  His style is boring, as he draws maybe 10 different face styles, 10 different hair styles, and uses all of them in ANYTHING he does.  No originality...


You know, I hear this a lot.
But think of it this way.
His style is very, very distinct. You can instantly tell when his art is being used.
You'd be hard pressed to instantly name an artist of any other anime/manga style.
Especially if you strip away clothing and accessories.

Even if you could, I'd like you to count all the different face/hair styles they use.

Toriyama's art is just distinct/unique to a fault and makes it easy for people to pick on.
Sure all of his art looks the same, as it should, since it's his style.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more that...when I can see a hairstyle this guy's done, and instantly peg it to a DBZ character, then he doesn't try hard enough to make things look unique(er).  His style is unique, yeah, but in the style itself, he reuses EVERYTHING.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, feels like playing a DBZ game...lol


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, think of it this way.
How many other artists use that "DBZ" hairstyle?

Now think on all the various main characters of everything else.
How many of them share the same/very similar hairstyle?
I can't count the number of times I've seen the same hairstyle used for a main character.
All by different artists, but always the same dang hairstyle.

Toriyama's usual pick for a male main character hairstyle is more often than not the only unique one.


----------



## Kueh (Feb 17, 2011)

Seems to be working on AK2i 1.8.5, so far ....


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 17, 2011)

Whats the popular AP signs?

So far using the patch that was mentioned earlia in the topic iv had no problems on the R4 wood firmware v1.24 thus far


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Worst timing ever. 


Just when I'm getting into Dragon Quest harshly (I'm looking at you DQVIII), my MicroSD for my Acekard breaks. As in computers don't pick up on it. It'll make the bleepbloop sound, but it doesn't pick up on any computer.

Damn, I would love to play through this. 

Hopefully now this will calm all the "US RELEASE GROUPS ARE DEAD" posts that I've been reading in each release thread and other game discussion threads.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 17, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Whats the popular AP signs?
> 
> So far using the patch that was mentioned earlia in the topic iv had no problems on the R4 wood firmware v1.24 thus far



The patch works with the Wood firmware flawlessly. No worries there.

For the record though, the AP is:
- Looping dream sequence at the start of the game
- Nobody in the second town

Some have reported freezing after the second town, but I'm pretty much 100% positive that it is just an error for them. People tend to mistake freezes caused by their firmware or MicroSD card for AP all the time.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is time to play this games.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 17, 2011)

Does it bother anyone else that they STILL dont change the menu/load screen from that pathetic white box and giant black background? i mean seriously its so dull. put a background there. make the white box fill the screen... DO ANYTHING to make it better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also  in the other DQ games do the characters run on the spot when you stand still? i swear they didnt and its bugging the hell outta me on this game lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Does it bother anyone else that they STILL dont change the menu/load screen from that pathetic white box and giant black background? i mean seriously its so dull. put a background there. make the white box fill the screen... DO ANYTHING to make it better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow dude, you're on that menu for what, all of 2 seconds? OCD much?


----------



## zizer (Feb 17, 2011)

wow , finally


----------



## shineaway (Feb 17, 2011)

It's been dumped! Hallelujah x]


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



Nothing here



Works great for me without patch on R4i-sdhc version 1.32 English .

I'm already playing   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got the pre-patched version! (: 
Thanks MX Gamers!


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

AWW there the patch does work after all once i get to Mudark or what ever he turns me and th other party members

to stone then i wake up again well guess I've gotta download that patch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 uhh to much work getting 

free games .


----------



## dudereno (Feb 17, 2011)

Testing the "un-patched" version.

EX4i: Loops at the start dream sequence.
iSmart MM: Got to the second town which is populated. Game saves as expected.

So far its been typical DQ stock. Haven't played one in a while. Enjoying the story line so I'll be playing some more tonight when I get home.


----------



## Seyiji (Feb 17, 2011)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> I just got the pre-patched version! (:
> Thanks _hurr durr_!


Nice rom site you posted there Exbaddude


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

loads in $zoomer


----------



## m_babble (Feb 17, 2011)

*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 17, 2011)

Finaly released after the longest wait


----------



## HunterJ (Feb 17, 2011)

works on SCDSTWO
Pity this is out before DQ:MJ 2


----------



## Dicastia (Feb 17, 2011)

I just learned that this ROM is even not super clean..
yeah... it was repacked  and missing header bytes


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> *AWESOME!!!*



Offtopic: If all you're going to do is post one word posts, don't bother posting at all as it's pretty much considered spam.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

I have played this game for ten minutes. I love it, but it is not a game for me. It is simply too hard compared to Pokemon. I cannot even make it to Haggleton.


----------



## emigre (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I have played this game for ten minutes. I love it, but it is not a game for me. It is simply too hard compared to Pokemon. I cannot even make it to Haggleton.



With all due respect, the majority of RPGs in the world is hard compared to Pokemon.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that cannot be so. I love the RPG genre. I suppose I am not too great at it, sure, but this game is simply too hard. It has nothing to do with my inability to play. It is hard for everyone, and I can see that.


----------



## gxash (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome game, awesome seires.

works so far on AKAIO 1.8.5 with "ByPass AP" turned "ON". It will be neverending opening sequence if you don't turn it "on".
But I haven't been in second town yet, so I don't know, if it works like a charm.


----------



## Damage dealer (Feb 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been playing it on a Supercard DSOnei, and just got to Haggleton. So far it seems that everything is fine. Oh, and I didn't apply the patch, either.


----------



## klim28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Same with Son of Eclaune. Not my type of game. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

klim28 said:
			
		

> Same with Son of Eclaune. Not my type of game. Just my opinion.


That is not what I was saying. The game is something I like, but the difficulty is so high that I cannot enjoy it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

plays perfect in zoomer just a little slow on the map but that's it.


----------



## Rockym (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, if you can't even make it to Haggletown, you shouldn't be playing any RPGs, even Pokemon.  Seriously, getting to Haggletown is as simple as just walking there at level 1 and picking up all the chests and stuff along the way.  You don't even need to grind gold to get equipment upgrades, search the first village and then get all the chests while you are going down the mountain.  There's even an Inn on the mountain if you need to rest at the bottom.  It couldn't be any easier.

*EDIT To all you "downloaders", please buy the game.  This series has enough trouble selling over here and I'd like to see future installments and spinoffs like DQ Monsters: Joker 2 get released here in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only found it difficult against Murdaw (not going to say any more than that due to spoilers) but it could be that I'm just used to V's difficulty, or was just really lucky to make it to Haggleton without running into problems.

Then again, I found DQ3 for the GB to be tough, so maybe I just became a better DQ player or something


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2011)

never played DQ before, i decided to try it out. maybe its worth the try.


----------



## greghacker (Feb 17, 2011)

I can verify that the AP patch works for CycloDS, latest firmware. BUT. I used my save from the translated game, when I first came in Haggleton. Without the patch, Ghost Town.
With it, everyone is there again. 
So, I assume it works for the Dream Sequence as well.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Feb 17, 2011)

Rockym said:
			
		

> *EDIT To all you "downloaders", please buy the game.  This series has enough trouble selling over here and I'd like to see future installments and spinoffs like DQ Monsters: Joker 2 get released here in the future. Thanks.


Doesn't help that apparently Nintendo screwed up on the shipment, I bought the game on a Saturday even, when the game itself wasn't supposed to be out until Tuesday.

And honestly with Joker 2 Professional coming out, I'd like to think that Nintendo/Square Enix/whoever is holding out until that version comes out.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 17, 2011)

So its finally out.....
This should give the trolls some rest...


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 17, 2011)

Ashsurazenucu said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you guys got never got used to the hard difficulty of dq series or its the first time you played a dq game thinking its as easy as pokemon


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 17, 2011)

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				game01 said:
			
		

> never played DQ before, i decided to try it out. maybe its worth the try.




If you want to play a good Dragon Quest, play the Dragon Quest IX : Sentinels of Starry Skies, is nice too and have the best of grafics for Nintendo DS


----------



## xist (Feb 17, 2011)

Dicastia said:
			
		

> I just learned that this ROM is even not super clean..
> yeah... it was repacked  and missing header bytes



Does NDS Header tool say that?


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

Shit !!! this game is horrible compared to Dragon Quest IX sentinels of the starry skies 

the graphics are bad and the characters don't stop moving there legs its like there in some exercise

and a whole bunch of other stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to think I've been waiting for this a long time .


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2011)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> Shit !!! this game is horrible compared to Dragon Quest IX sentinels of the starry skies
> 
> the graphics are bad and the characters don't stop moving there legs its like there in some exercise
> 
> ...


well. this discourages me from playing this. anyone to agree/oppose this?


----------



## gxash (Feb 17, 2011)

it's a remake of game that came out in 1995. What did you expect? It has classical gameplay and that 16-bit appeal.
If you want great graphics - stick to the PS2 with its DQ8. And this game is all about story, gameplay and fact that DQ6 NEVER was released outside Japan - a chance for the fans to play through missing parts of the series, that's all


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Feb 17, 2011)

gxash said:
			
		

> it's a remake of game that came out in 1995. What did you expect? It has classical gameplay and that 16-bit appeal.
> If you want great graphics - stick to the PS2 with its DQ8. And this game is all about story, gameplay and fact that DQ6 NEVER was released outside Japan - a chance for the fans to play through missing parts of the series, that's all



It's a remake of a game done by the same group who remade IV and V for the DS.  Thinking that VI would be in 3D or be like IX is farfetched to me.

I can understand people being upset by no monster recruitment after a battle in the DS version though.


----------



## sagewolf (Feb 17, 2011)

I like Toriyama's art especially monsters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

well i played it for 2 half hours and have to stop for a while cos my head is starting to hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've flew straight through it so far havn't died once and am up to just being recruited and trying to see the king.

those who say this is too hard well than you don't know how to RPG


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2011)

Epic, going to play this as soon as I finish DQ VIII on PCSX2, really starting to love DQ


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 17, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Slasher Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you two are idiots

Graphics doesn't make a game. Gameplay does. The gameplay is good. You know what that means? The game IS good


----------



## xshinox (Feb 17, 2011)

sagewolf said:
			
		

> I like Toriyama's art especially monsters.


i like his art especially the females  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also to those who only care about graphics, y'all suck.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> Shit !!! this game is horrible compared to Dragon Quest IX sentinels of the starry skies
> 
> the graphics are bad and the characters don't stop moving there legs its like there in some exercise
> 
> ...








I wonder...do people do any research, any research at all into a game before making up expectations?

As others have mentioned, yeah, this is a remake. It's going to look a lot like the other remakes for the Zenithia trilogy.

Ah, but we all know you are, Slasher Zero. The casual moron who falls for marketing and hops on to any new trend. While I'm glad that DQ IX became a big "thing" for a while (I'm one of the admins of the DQ IX Indiana group), it makes me sick to think that effort to localize games such as this one are wasted on a trendy, idiotic public populated by people like YOU.

Listen to yourself. "THE GRAPHICS ARE BAD AND OTHER STUFF BECAUSE IT'S OLD WAAAAH, WAAAAAH". Do you have even the slightest sense of reason behind any of your words? Did you even know that this game was a remake? You've been waiting "for such a long time"...didn't you do any research behind it at all? I bet your "waiting for such a long time" was waiting two days for it to get dumped.

Get sold a bridge, you trendy waste of oxygen.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 17, 2011)

uff...again just an turn-based RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want final again a good action adventure RPG


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> uff...again just an turn-based RPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly is the appeal of complaining that there aren't enough ARPGs on a thread about Dragon Quest? Make another thread, because that's way off topic.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 17, 2011)

I do believe I speak for the entire internet when I say IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME THIS GAME WAS DUMPED.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

what the hell does style do?


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm enjoying it quite a bit so far, even if the game does have a bit of a casual pace... There's plenty of cash flow, upgrades to your equipment are easy to find and the story is intriguing. I just wonder if Alltrades Abbey will have the same function as the one in DQIX - I'd really like to pick jobs and stuff. Although I guess it'll be a while 'til I can actually do that, I'm still waiting on the boat to Somnia.



			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what the hell does style do?



I think it sometimes shocks enemies into not attacking... In DQIX, it was simply a sign of the quality and coordination of your outfit. I think...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if this has already been said, but the clean ROM works perfectly on the DSTWO's Patched mode. Logic infers the same could be said for Clean mode as well.


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 17, 2011)

So how does this work on Akaio 1.8.5?


----------



## xshinox (Feb 17, 2011)

turn on anti piracy bypass and you're good to go


----------



## damedus (Feb 17, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh DQ games have always been easy as pie only hard games in the RPG department are Rogue like (like baroque) where dying means loosing all and start from 0.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

If I had to be perfectly honest about this game, there's really only one thing that I don't enjoy about it; the battle music. It's just not as catchy or compelling as DQV's or DQIV's.


----------



## doyama (Feb 17, 2011)

Ashsurazenucu said:
			
		

> gxash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it can kind of depend on your perspective.

1) I don't think saying it looks 'bad' compared to 9 is a valid argument. It's basically a port (I don't want to say 'remake') of the game. From that perspective it's pretty much what you would expect, especially considering how 4-5 were ported it's pretty consistent.
2) You could make the argument that not enough is done to really 'remake' these classics in the modern age. Final Fantasy 3 is a great example of this (though a purist might argue it's almost TOO different!).


----------



## doyama (Feb 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what the hell does style do?



Item has a 'style' ranking. There's a 'fashion show' mini game where you compete for style basically. There's a shop that will upgrade the style of certain items for a pretty steep fee. If you win the show at specific levels you're rewarded with some items. At the highest level you get the "Happiness Hat" which recharges MPs as you walk which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> I do believe I speak for the entire internet when I say IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME THIS GAME WAS DUMPED.


Only for the leeching bastards, you speak.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, huge surprise. I completely forgot about this one.


----------



## doyama (Feb 17, 2011)

damedus said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah DQ and FF have always had pretty good level/area pacing. Basically you can't access the next area unless you're pretty much at a decent level to enter it. You don't have to start grinding for XPs until the late-mid, late game portions. If you're having problems just grind for XPs for a bit and you should be fine.


----------



## GTK_Kheirro (Feb 17, 2011)

I m a big fan of DQ serie and i tried all kind of RPGs but somehow i CAN'T play First Person RPG.
Is it me or i'm the only one who hate this kind of rpg?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, DQ games aren't *too* hard. The bosses might be able to rip you a new asshole though, and some games have a few areas with tough random encounters. I just grind for money outside of every town long enough to get the best gear available, and the games usually don't get too difficult.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 17, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> If I had to be perfectly honest about this game, there's really only one thing that I don't enjoy about it; the battle music. It's just not as catchy or compelling as DQV's or DQIV's.


same here. when i first heard it, i was like wtf? so plain.

also to the guy that says this game is hard, wtf are you smoking on? let me get a hit on whatever you're smoking on


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 17, 2011)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Wolvenreign said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy for a while, but unless they toned it down since the SNES version, there's one boss maybe 1/3 or 1/2 through the game that will steamroll you. However, I don't understand how that guy could have difficulty reaching Haggleton.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> I do believe I speak for the entire internet when I say IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME THIS GAME WAS DUMPED.


Who the eff appointed you Representative of the Entire Internet? Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 17, 2011)

in the Dragon quest games
at each town
you should try and max your eq, for all party member
doing so you will level as you get gold
and by the time you get the gold for the eq
you should be ready for the boss that you need to fight

that what i try to do


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 17, 2011)

GTK_Kheirro said:
			
		

> I m a big fan of DQ serie and i tried all kind of RPGs but somehow i CAN'T play First Person RPG.
> Is it me or i'm the only one who hate this kind of rpg?




nope.

Didn't like any of the Etrian Odyssey  games

or any of the older DQ DS games they remade...

and this one is no exception...

play Dragon Quest IX DS...that one is a keeper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if anything...I might play it so I can do a video of it on my youtube channel because that's what "in" right now


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, you don't agree?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Yeah, DQ games aren't *too* hard. The bosses might be able to rip you a new asshole though, and some games have a few areas with tough random encounters. I just grind for money outside of every town long enough to get the best gear available, and the games usually don't get too difficult.


that's what i do

as for the bosses there's always a trick to beating them like the boss in the 1st tower just use sap a few times on him to lower his defense than steamroll him with the boomerang keeping an eye of your hp and spamming herbs when it gets around 20 or less and you'll smash through him


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very helpful, but I doubt I'll reach that point in the game.


----------



## OGTiago (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome pre-patched


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not. You should show some respect for dumpers. You haven't submitted anything to support the Scene, did you?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 17, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally don't give a shit about this game. Plus the dumpers don't work for us.

So that's you, and just you. Don't go around talking for everyone.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know what Japan see's in these games.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 17, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> GTK_Kheirro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, but this time I'm gonna try to force myself to play through this one


----------



## don_eno (Feb 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's the same with the final fantasy games. tastes change with time


----------



## GTK_Kheirro (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think so cause i tried hard and force myself to play in vain. When i forced myself to play FF1 and breath of fire 1 & 2 i've changed my point of view but i can't do it for this game.
DQ 8 & 9 FTW guys


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah now to test it out


----------



## patz (Feb 17, 2011)

Does the AP patch work on M3 Real?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I don't know what Japan see's in these games.
> 
> Uh, not just Japan buddy. I'm a HUGE fan of DQ games now. Before I wasn't because I didn't see the appeal in cartoony like animation and tunes, I was more of a fan of the epic music and epic stories for Final Fantasies, but this quickly became my favorite genre. It's simple and traditional which is what I like. It doesn't fuck with anything. Amazing games brah, amazing games.
> 
> QUOTE(Sora de Eclaune @ Feb 17 2011, 01:38 AM) I have played this game for ten minutes. I love it, but it is not a game for me. It is simply too hard compared to Pokemon. I cannot even make it to Haggleton.



Nah, from what I know, all DQ games are like that at first. Die a couple times, but you keep grinding and leveling up to the point where you can stand a chance, then you die rarely. That's how it's been for me for the longest time. Even in my recent playthrough of DQVIII, I died 4 times at the first boss, I leveled up, and I did a lot better, haven't really died since.


----------



## doyama (Feb 17, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I don't know what Japan see's in these games.



And Japanese always wonders why Americans love Halo/GoW/GTA


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 17, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh they're just being stubborn.


----------



## Etrian (Feb 17, 2011)

So, im using R4 and i used patch.exe but i still can't get past the intro. do i need to update anything or something?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how are you not?


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 17, 2011)

Um... how many times should the first part of the game cycle?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

It's anti piracy. 

Etrian - what R4 are you using


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So, im using R4 and i used patch.exe but i still can't get past the intro. do i need to update anything or something?



Etrian well you could always use wood r4 or if not just go to the website of your r4 card mine is R4s-sdhc.com and i got version 1.32 

and i patched the game so far it works good but i don't like the battle scene mode DQ IX was a whole lot better .


----------



## Etrian (Feb 17, 2011)

i don't have it currently on me, but i got it 2~3 years ago and im pretty sure it a legit R4. im not sure if i should just download everything all over again, update woodR4, or format my MSD :/


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, just that somebody said the game should work fine on Akaio 1.8.5


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 17, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Ok, just that somebody said the game should work fine on Akaio 1.8.5



That it does. I'm in Amor at the moment.


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 17, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> badgerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats odd, I even have AP bypass on 0_0 I'll just used the patched version.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 17, 2011)

now we gotta see if dq9 can be beaten by any game... this or dq9, only time will tell
one of the few series on the ds that cannot get boring at all


----------



## nugundam0079 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does it work for m3i zero?


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll give this a shot later. I'm not at home, and the internet is slow, so it might be a while


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 17, 2011)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


only a few hours in.........Brilliant game!!!


----------



## NinjaMic (Feb 17, 2011)

Dragon_Quest_VI_Realms_of_Revelation_USA_PROPER_NDS-NukeThis

o lawd


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 17, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> now we gotta see if dq9 can be beaten by any game... this or dq9, only time will tell
> one of the few series on the ds that cannot get boring at all


IMO DQVI isn't better than DQIX, however, DQV definitely is. I hate to say it, but if you didn't like DQV, you likely won't like VI either. If you enjoyed IV and V though, VI will keep you busy for a long time.

My progress:


Spoiler



I just beat Murdaw in the real world. Either he was toned down a lot since the SNES version, or I did a way better job of leveling up and getting powerful gear. Don't miss the Fire Claw for Carver in Murdaw's keep.

When you get to the room with Carver's statue, go to the bottom-right corner and beat the gargoyles, then go upstairs. In the top-left corner of that room, beat another gargoyle, and the chest past it has an awesome weapon. When you attack with the Fire Claw, after the initial attack, an extra, but weaker, hit will hit the same enemy you attacked, or, if the first enemy was killed by the initial attack, it hurts another enemy.

I'm now past where I was in the SNES version. I'm looking forward to getting to Alltrades Abbey to change classes. I plan to make the hero a Warrior, Carver a Martial Artist, Milly a Mage, Nevan a Priest, and Ashlynn a Beastmaster.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 17, 2011)

It has been mentioned but it plays fine on Acekard.
Loving it so far.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I actually TRIED them ALL and I still cant get into them.


----------



## xist (Feb 18, 2011)

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NukeThis presents!
> 
> Dragon_Quest_VI_Realms_of_Revelation_USA_PROPER_NDS-NukeThis
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 18, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Because I actually TRIED them ALL and I still cant get into them.


Just because you have an opinion doesn't mean that the WHOLE world has the same opinion.


----------



## .Darky (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been playing with the RobotKillers release plus the AP patch for 4 hours and everything seems OK so far.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell that to japan... good hentai though.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry dude, i'm not an idiot, it's just that i'm not a DQ fan and i'm partly a graphics whore.  so again sorry. 
gameplay is important but i like a balance of graphics and gameplay. 

i don't want to start a flame war. i just explained myself and i hope this settles this.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2011)

You're a moron if you think the graphics are better on 9 than this game. 3D ages badly.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> You're a moron if you think the graphics are better on 9 than this game. 3D ages badly.
> puff... puff...
> 
> sorry but to whom are you referring to, me or slasher zero?
> ...



this is mainly the reason why i was discouraged.


----------



## deathking (Feb 18, 2011)

that sliding slimes mini game was cool
passed all stages but there was no prize for passing the last hard level


----------



## doyama (Feb 18, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try downloading the latest loader for AKAIO. There's an update that addresses some AAP issue.


----------



## link491 (Feb 18, 2011)

to be honest, i liked these graphics better than dqix because all the chharacters are designed the same way. in ix, your party was 3d but all the other people were 2d (seriously, wtf) but i dont like the constant moving... it reminds me of the people in rpg maker ds...


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

link491 said:
			
		

> to be honest, i liked these graphics better than dqix because all the chharacters are designed the same way. in ix, your party was 3d but all the other people were 2d (seriously, wtf) *but i dont like the constant moving*... it reminds me of the people in rpg maker ds...


I actually like that aspect, it harks back to RPG's of old.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 18, 2011)

This game is pretty fun. I prefer DQIX, but this game is fun also


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2011)

seeing this game makes me want to solve the mystery 



Spoiler



of the missing students at Alltrades Abbey



in Dragon Quest IX...

I think I shall play it


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll try it and then put it on my "To Buy" list if I like it.


----------



## intet (Feb 18, 2011)

Man... I reached the town of Amor (googled the name) and now my saves have been deleted. Not the work of AP, I hope..?! Any help? I have a DSTwo.

edit: I'll just start over, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: DQ9 was weak, as was DQ8. Give the series to another developer, please.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

I find myself in love with this game. I don't know why, but it is fantastic. For those saying "DQ IX was soooo much better;" you do realize this is a port of an _SNES_ game, right? This isn't a game written and remade for this generation, it is made to hold true to the RPG of old that it is based on. It feels so old school, I love it.

The fighting is just like every other Dragon Quest/Warrior game ever in terms of how battles play out. I find the enemies to look great and the combat itself plays out just like IV and V on the DS. If you didn't enjoy those two, you for sure won't enjoy this.

The story is very straightforward so far with little actual story text. It has been just enough to give you your objective and get you going to your next destination. This is something I really enjoy. I find myself bored with most newer RPG's due to the fact that they are far too story heavy while lacking an interesting story. This is a great throwback to older RPG's with how the story plays out.

The graphics look great to me. The textures and characters look very neat and crisp. The colors blend very well to make a very pleasant, RPG feel while traveling on the world map and while exploring towns. For a DS game, the art style works very well and looks great. The graphics are only "bad" if you're trying to compare it to a console game, and even then, the graphics in this game have something special that console games just can't do anymore.

The difficulty is very well balanced. They don't just let you walk through the game. Like every Dragon Quest/Warrior game, there is grinding at the beginning. The first 6 to 8 levels are needed, along with gold to upgrade your severe lack of gear and good weaponry. Even after that, when you think you have leveled as far as you can reasonably, the game will throw you for a loop with a very tough enemy. It's a familiar Dragon Quest feeling to know that you are never strong enough. I feel that is something that Dragon Quest IX was missing. Excessive grinding was rarely needed.

My impressions of the game so far are nothing but positive, and I've died about five or six times so far (no resets either, I've endured). There is no reason to dislike this game unless you just aren't a fan of old school RPG's. YAY FOR DRAGON QUEST!


----------



## intet (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope people remember to hit the B button to hear your party members comments on the situation. They have something to say after pretty much everything you do!


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 18, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> seeing this game makes me want to solve the mystery
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It was at Swinedimples Academy, and the dead principle was doing it because he ate a golden fig


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 18, 2011)

YOU ARE ALL IDIOTS!

DQ VI is a REMAKE, not a new game. Of course it is not going to be as great as DQ IX as concepts from DQ IX can not be implemented into REMAKES. They are called REMAKES for a reason. The make the game again with better graphics, sound, and one or two tweaks to game-play I.E. Simplifying the menu system or, bug fixes.

The world maps use a 2D engine while the towns, cities, dungeons, etc are using a 3D engine. You can hold down L or R and rotate the 3D maps a complete 360 degrees. WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT!? HD Graphics!? This is not the Xbox 360!

Also, I think it is low to go overboard with feedback on games that you have "obtained" from the internet. Yarr!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> YOU ARE ALL IDIOTS!
> 
> DQ VI is a REMAKE, not a new game. Of course it is not going to be as great as DQ IX as concepts from DQ IX can not be implemented into REMAKES. They are called REMAKES for a reason. The make the game again with better graphics, sound, *and one or two tweaks to game-play* I.E. Simplifying the menu system or, bug fixes.


*OBJECTION!*




'nuff said.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo kinda butchered Gold and Silver when they remade them. I had played Crystal a few months before I tried Soul Silver and couldn't play it. They took away the great, simple, fun feel that the original two games had. More isn't always better.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.  The games had the gameplay elements and many other features on par with the current generation, similar to many other remakes, and contrary to the above statement (not to say I don't agree in this case).

Also, what you said about HG/SS is an opinion as I loved the remakes, they captured the essence of the original games and presented them in a manner they couldn't on the original GBC.  Of course, that's also my opinion.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

I just have issues with the ideas of remakes of games I already loved and still find great even by today's standards. It's kind of like they took what was already fantastic, updated the graphics, and proceeded to add in as much as they could until it hit the file size they wanted. I liked the fact that they tried to keep the initial experience original, but I couldn't shake the fact that I knew where all the changes they had made were.

It is Pokemon though. I wasn't a huge fan of Fire Red after playing Yellow Version (which I still own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I did recognize it was a good remake for what it was. I just find remakes of what was already great very unnecessary and a leeching, Square Enix - FFVII type move.

Should probably get this back on topic though.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I just have issues with the ideas of remakes of games I already loved and still find great even by today's standards. It's kind of like they took what was already fantastic, updated the graphics, and proceeded to add in as much as they could until it hit the file size they wanted. I liked the fact that they tried to keep the initial experience original, but I couldn't shake the fact that I knew where all the changes they had made were.
> 
> It is Pokemon though. I wasn't a huge fan of Fire Red after playing Yellow Version (which I still own
> 
> ...


Well in regards to the topic, I feel that the original is almost always better, though this may be due to nostalgic value, there's alot to appreciate when it comes to originals.
...Didn't they also port DQVI to the PSX?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they did, it wasn't in English. This is the only English version of DQ VI to ever be released. Even fan translations of the SNES version were never finished.


----------



## Fel (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't get why some people say the graphics are bad, from the screenshots the game looks wonderful! I'd even say that it's better and more appealing to me than DQ IX, I like this style of animation much more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else agreed the visuals are superb?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> I don't get why some people say the graphics are bad, from the screenshots the game looks wonderful! I'd even say that it's better and more appealing to me than DQ IX, I like this style of animation much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love them. It is tons of fun traveling the world map and seeing the different towns and characters.


----------



## Amak (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DQ 6 IS new for everyone outside the US. It was never released outside of Japan, unless you played a translation from a while back.

Wanted to buy it, but after reading SE was going to cancel it... nope, they aren't getting my money. Hope they crash and burn.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 18, 2011)

how i love that kind of logic


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with this logic is that the DS remakes of DQ are made by a different team than DQIX. This isn't the case with HGSS.


----------



## demitrius (Feb 18, 2011)

I ran RetroGameFan's patch and it works fine on M3 Real latest Touchpod. No looping, village was full...


----------



## Exhumed (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a bit sad to read some of the comments here, but then I have to remember that these are probably kids. You're comparing the game to Dragon Quest 9. The NINTH game in a series. How can you be disappointed that any game from earlier in the series isn't exactly like the last game?

I love everything about DQ6 on the DS. Even the constant walking on the spot. You know that's intentional, right? They put that in because that's what the original DQ games did.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 18, 2011)

Amak said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo is the sole publisher on this one, so SE will get no money from it.


----------



## Jonas_o (Feb 18, 2011)

Well!
I am stuck in the game and need some help!
When you are in Amor you should go into the church to move forward but it is a priest in the way that refuses to let me .. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I don't think so, not even in Japan.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone who's saying the artist, Akira Toriyama's art all looks like DBZ, I suggest looking at the art for Dragon Quest 9...while similar, it certainly is a departure from the traditional DBZ style he uses.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

Exhumed said:
			
		

> It's a bit sad to read some of the comments here, but then I have to remember that these are probably kids. You're comparing the game to Dragon Quest 9. The NINTH game in a series. How can you be disappointed that any game from earlier in the series isn't exactly like the last game?
> 
> I love everything about DQ6 on the DS. Even the constant walking on the spot. You know that's intentional, right? They put that in because that's what the original DQ games did.
> I know it's ridiculous that people are comparing it to IX...but they're only three games apart.  That said, they are 14 years apart, so they might as well be seven games apart.
> ...


That is true for most people except the main character, as multiple customizable parts are similar to that of his DBZ style (most notably his SSJ 2 Teen Gohan hairstyle).

Also, one other place where this is the case is Chrono Trigger, where the only character he harks back to DBZ is Crono.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Feb 18, 2011)

A new dragon quest game ?
BUY BUY BUY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWW !
/Buying

Works with ez flash vi and special mode ( I'm not the tester)


----------



## Pyrofyr (Feb 18, 2011)

Any idea if it works on SCDS1?


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Any idea if it works on SCDS1?



I think i heard someone say that it does a few pages back. Although they might have said SCDS1i. Does that make a difference?


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting this now, playing it all day. Gotta beat it in three days before I start work, or I'll never be able to concentrate!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 18, 2011)

Please tell me you can still recruit monsters to your party in this remake. I made Ashlynn a Monster Master and all the abilities are just breath attacks, plus the Puff! spell, and the class description doesn't mention recruiting monsters. Maybe you just need to have the Monster Master in your party, which I never do. I hope this is what it is, because I love getting monsters to join my party.

Edit: now that I think about it, I have found fangs in stores and a Slime Gooniform in a chest. I'm going to level Ashlynn's vocation and try having her with me when I fight monsters.

Also, one tip you might want to read, but if you don't want to read any spoilers, don't open this:


Spoiler



When you get to Scrimsley, whatever you do, do NOT tell Amos the truth. He can join your party, but if you tell him the truth, he'll leave town and never be seen again, and you'll miss him. I made this mistake, and after looking up a walkthrough to figure out what to do, I learned I messed up and will never have Amos in my party.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Please tell me you can still recruit monsters to your party in this remake. I made Ashlynn a Monster Master and all the abilities are just breath attacks, plus the Puff! spell, and the class description doesn't mention recruiting monsters. Maybe you just need to have the Monster Master in your party, which I never do. I hope this is what it is, because I love getting monsters to join my party.
> 
> Edit: now that I think about it, I have found fangs in stores and a Slime Gooniform in a chest. I'm going to level Ashlynn's vocation and try having her with me when I fight monsters.
> As stated by Wikipedia and one other article:
> ...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2011)

When do you reach Alltrades Abbey in the world with which there are actually people there?

I just got that holy ship and am going to slay the big bad monster and just got the holy priest dude in my party (every single name in the game is eluding me right now). Is it close to sometime after this? I really want to balance my party out.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> When do you reach Alltrades Abbey in the world with which there are actually people there?
> 
> I just got that holy ship and am going to slay the big bad monster and just got the holy priest dude in my party (every single name in the game is eluding me right now). Is it close to sometime after this? I really want to balance my party out.


Spoilered:


Spoiler



Go beat Murdaw in his keep. After that, go to the Alltrades Abbey ruins in the real world. Go into the well in the basement, and the hole in the dream world that dropped you by the ruins has been replaced with a non-ruined Alltrades Abbey.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2011)

The further in I get, the more I find that the game was just sort of slapped together without much thought. Dungeons you can't fucking leave with two step bosses that spam the same damned elemental move over and over again is by far the biggest design flaw to ever make it into the game.

No way to recover, no save points, and it's the only reasonable place to grind for levels. Seriously, what the hell developers. It isn't even fun at this point. It's nothing but work. I can't afford to suicide in there every time my MP gets low just so I can get back to town to rest.

The dungeons are sloppy at this point with no real direction so you end up wandering in circles until you manage to find the correct staircase. The enemies and bosses aren't balanced in the least. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the hell the developers were thinking.


----------



## rave420 (Feb 19, 2011)

holly crap, this game has been long awaited, and now that it's out, all people do on here is whine about how the game doesn't meet their expectation.

somehow, i am not suprised.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> holly crap, this game has been long awaited, and now that it's out, all people do on here is whine about how the game doesn't meet their expectation.
> 
> somehow, i am not suprised.



My expectations weren't all that high since I wasn't the biggest fan of IV or V. I'm just genuinely disappointed in how rushed this game feels.


----------



## rave420 (Feb 19, 2011)

probably the last release of this series for the DS, so might as well get it over with


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 19, 2011)

I personally love this game. I've found grinding to be minimal (I had to do a little in the beginning for gold, but not any more) and I have yet to be beaten by any boss. If you use Buff and Sap spells generously and have someone devoted to healing, you can usually beat most bosses. Once you can change classes, an extra level of strategy enters the game.

My progress:


Spoiler



I just beat Swanstone Castle, and the wizard Spiegel. Next I have to go to that town Pescado, still trying to figure out what to do there. I'm grinding first because all four of my characters are very close to mastering their secondary vocations. I'm making the hero a Gladiator, Carver a Paladin, Milly an Armamentalist, and Nevan a Sage. I'm also making Ashlynn a Ranger and Healie a Luminary, just so I can master those vocations for the bonus dungeon. I need to figure out how to unlock the Hero class and the two other locked classes.


----------



## Nathos (Feb 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I have played this game for ten minutes. I love it, but it is not a game for me. It is simply too hard compared to Pokemon. I cannot even make it to Haggleton.



Seriously? You find it HARD? LOL. I consider this game actually about as EASY as Pokemon. I mean sure I've died on a few occasions, but that was because I made mistakes. Sorry if I sound douchey, but WOW...I dunno how anyone can see this game as hard in any respect. It could just be me though. Oh and for everyone's information...I decided to buy this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I was on the game's hype thread getting all mad cause they hadn't dumped it...heh. After that, I just said "eff it" and got my sister to help me buy it...because I'm broke now.

EDIT: My progress



Spoiler



I just gave the Rusty sword to that chick in Turncote. I'm searching for the legendary armour, and so far all I have is the helmet from my father back in Somnia. I honestly have NO idea what to do now though. I am busy trying to make the Hero maybe a Gladiator (he's supposed to be able to be made Hero class earlier than everyone else though), Carver is going to be a Paladin, I'm probably gonna make Milly a Sage I guess, and Nevan is too...probably a bad idea having two of them but whatever, I'll weigh my options. Ashlynn is going to be a Luminary, Healie is a Monster Master for now, and the slime knight (forgot his name) is a warrior for now also. I missed my chance to get Amos sadly (worst idea EVER to tell him about his condition) and I really regret it, because I heard he was a good character.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 20, 2011)

Just so you guys know, making Carver a Paladin is well worth the effort. Master the Martial Artist class first, and then he won't suck too much as a Priest. Paladin Carver is pretty much invincible. Making Milly an Armamentalist, however, wasn't as great of a choice. I'm wondering if I should've just made both her and Nevan Sages, because the variety and strength of magic is amazing.


----------



## Nathos (Feb 20, 2011)

One last thing to anyone who hasn't made it to the place where Amos is...



Spoiler



DO NOT TELL HIM HE IS A MONSTER. YOU WILL LOSE THE ABILITY TO GET HIM AS A PARTY MEMBER. He'll leave the village (and basically disappear for the rest of the game o_o). Do not make the same stupid mistake as me lol.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 20, 2011)

I was going to play this but I changed my mind and played devil may cry 4


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Feb 20, 2011)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What firmware version are you running it under, and does the card come in a red box?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 20, 2011)

Nathos said:
			
		

> One last thing to anyone who hasn't made it to the place where Amos is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Is getting the Seeds of Reasoning a necessity to have him join your party? I ran off and got them with little effort while exploring the area after reaching the town and just happened to have them for when I spoke to him. He learned he was a monster, but discovered he could turn into it at will and was happy to join my party.



My progress:



Spoiler



I just got the flying bed for the Dream World (this is getting so weird) and am now exploring, finding new wells, areas, etc.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 20, 2011)

I made a german language patch.

http://gbatemp.net/t279863-dragon-quest-vi...ge-patch-german


I could make an italian too, if someone wants...


----------



## yzak (Feb 21, 2011)

aww i get this repeat glitch! i keep having to repeat the start after you meet mardaw or whatever.


----------



## dsrules (Feb 21, 2011)

yzak said:
			
		

> aww i get this repeat glitch! i keep having to repeat the start after you meet mardaw or whatever.


lol, use the patch or the AR AP Fix cheat code


----------



## yzak (Feb 21, 2011)

hehe sorry i didnt update sooner. a minute later i found the patched one^^

at first i thought the loop was part of the plot, like maybe he was dreaming something horrible happened...FML!!!


----------



## UniqueNinja (Feb 21, 2011)

I downloaded the prepatched rom and it worked until i got to Somnia castle in the phantom world, at the point where i need to buy the royal garb then go inside castle as "Prince", i have talked to everyone at least 15 times and yet the guard tells me i have to talk to other ppl until the chancellor comes back.... i think its AP [using wood r4 v1.24]


----------



## Jonas_o (Feb 21, 2011)

UniqueNinja said:
			
		

> I downloaded the prepatched rom and it worked until i got to Somnia castle in the phantom world, at the point where i need to buy the royal garb then go inside castle as "Prince", i have talked to everyone at least 15 times and yet the guard tells me i have to talk to other ppl until the chancellor comes back.... i think its AP [using wood r4 v1.24]


Had the same problem but after 2 days i find the solution... talk to the prisoner!!


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 21, 2011)

wow 193 posts i stand corrected 

This game is pretty addictive other for the graphics I'm on level 6 and meeting king Sauro or something .


----------



## dracostars (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a probleme i have download the clean and the patch version and the two version have the same problem. My linker is uptaded too is a SuperCard DSone with the Eos sp6 on it.

The problem is this :

After getting the Ra Mirror in the tower i need to going back near the king In my world of mine. So i go take the boat to going back to take the well in near the Abri port and
when i take it and going back to my world but im stuck in water in right down corner of the map and can do anything someone know what i can do to fix this please. 

I think is a another AP any solution please because i have try anything i can and is not working. And yes i have try to Zoom and i can't , no destination it saying so i really stuck in water.


----------



## HunterJ (Feb 21, 2011)

dracostars said:
			
		

> I have a probleme i have download the clean and the patch version and the two version have the same problem. My linker is uptaded too is a SuperCard DSone with the Eos sp6 on it.
> 
> The problem is this :
> 
> ...


When you are on the menu of the SCDSTWO, you press X and the mini menu for the game comes up, you go to mode and for the clean rom you put it in patch mode. that worked for me. otherwise it is the rom that is corrupted


----------



## OGTiago (Feb 21, 2011)

The game is great. A real breath of fresh air from all the console games I have been playing.

I like that I can play it whilst taking a ****.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 23, 2011)

O Hell YAH i just can't go on without this game level 12 Carver level 12 and Milly level 6 .
BOOYAH i got a long way ahead of me to battle and Murdaw but its still GREAT !!!


----------



## LD560 (Mar 12, 2011)

Although probably not valid in this discussion. Whats the possibilty of the European version of this game making an apperance??

Lot of websites saying that NoE have quietly cancelled the game due to the release of the 3DS


----------

